# La famiglia Ricketts allo scoperto: "Vogliamo l'AC Milan"



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts. 
Ecco il comunicato lanciato attraverso l'agenzia Edelman, a cui si sono affidati per la comunicazione in Italia: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)".

_*Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo.

**Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.*


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

E andiamoooooo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo bene, tanto andrà male in qualsiasi caso come ogni nostra vicenda


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Bene!

Daje


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Bene  un saluto a Li e ai cinefake....


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Grandi, questo approccio diretto mi piace un sacco. Tifo per voi. E portateci anche Paolo.


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Speriamo sia vero! Dai sbrigatevi


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Ma magari,già avere nomi e cognomi sarebbe un grande passo avanti!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo vada tutto bene e speriamo gestiscano bene il club se si farà


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

si ma a quanto si è detto fino ad ora è più avanti l'altro mister x "4 miliardi"...mah staremo a vedere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



quindi questa Famiglia si tiene i Chicago Cubs e AC Milan ??
Bhe speriamo bene ragazzi...


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



La dirigenza va cambiata comunque


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs. La famiglia Ricktts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Per fare un comunicato, non dico che hanno firmato ma quasi, altrimenti non mi spiego un uscita di questo genere prima di chiudere l'affare.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma a quanto si è detto fino ad ora è più avanti l'altro mister x "4 miliardi"...mah staremo a vedere



però questi ci mettono la faccia. Gli altri rimangono mister X. Alla fine sono i dettagli che contano


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per fare un comunicato, non dico che hanno firmato ma quasi, altrimenti non mi spiego un uscita di questo genere prima di chiudere l'affare.



Lo penso anch'io 
se no così fai la figura del fesso


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La dirigenza va cambiata comunque



la cambieranno ovviamente, come hanno fatto nei Cubs. E' la prima cosa che hanno fatto  
adesso ci tocca pregare.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

C'è un link al comunicato ufficiale in inglese?


----------



## Milanista (22 Giugno 2018)

Questa è una grande notizia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La dirigenza va cambiata comunque




Speriamo davvero. Se arrivano e cacciano subito a calci sti pagliacci e prendono un allenatore serio allora le prospettive sarebbero ottime. Dubito però sarà così. Visti anche i tempi che ci sono.

Con questi qua comunque credo che Maldini verrà in società al 90% e se così fosse sarebbe una conferma pesante come serietà


----------



## IlCigno (22 Giugno 2018)

Oddio un nome vero !!!

speriamo bene.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La dirigenza va cambiata comunque



giusto...rileggendo bene ho notato meglio la parte finale tra parentesi….via il duo calabrese,via fassone,e via la parte comunicativa Guadagnini-Campopiano.....terrei invece il preparatore portieri e a me non sembrava male nemmeno il lavoro di Filippo Galli sinceramente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Giugno 2018)




----------



## sette (22 Giugno 2018)

Fonte?


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per fare un comunicato, non dico che hanno firmato ma quasi, altrimenti non mi spiego un uscita di questo genere prima di chiudere l'affare.



Credo anche io, se si sono esposti così è fatta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quindi questa Famiglia si tiene i Chicago Cubs e AC Milan ??
> Bhe speriamo bene ragazzi...



Pallotta docet


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la cambieranno ovviamente, come hanno fatto nei Cubs. E' la prima cosa che hanno fatto
> adesso ci tocca pregare.



Mi dispiace xkè x come si è comportato Gattuso meritava una seconda chance 

cmq io continuo a non sperare su Conte... 
la sua aggressività non va bene x noi. 
finiremmo le partite sempre in 10

io scipperei Sarri al Chelsea piuttosto


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

io vi invito alla calma (consiglio)...e se si fossero esposti perché vogliono il milan ma sanno che può sfuggirli di mano e tentano di mettere una sorta di pressione anche mediatica?

boh tutte supposizioni sia chiaro


----------



## davidelynch (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Sto per piangere....questa tortura forse sta per giungere al termine.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

Col culo che abbiamo noi ora la uefa ci esclude a vita da tutte le coppe


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vi invito alla calma (consiglio)...e se si fossero esposti perché vogliono il milan ma sanno che può sfuggirli di mano e tentano di mettere una sorta di pressione anche mediatica?
> 
> boh tutte supposizioni sia chiaro



Può essere. Non vorrei ci cedessero a un altro pirla stile Li.


----------



## Butcher (22 Giugno 2018)

Sto pregando tutto!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

sarebbe interessante la versione inglese in effetti...qualcuno l'ha trovata?


----------



## Heaven (22 Giugno 2018)

Bene, il Milan deve puntare ad auto sostenersi grazie ad un grande management

Come Juve e Bayern


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2018)

Sarebbe fantastico se fosse vero


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._





__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vi invito alla calma (consiglio)...e se si fossero esposti perché vogliono il milan ma sanno che può sfuggirli di mano e tentano di mettere una sorta di pressione anche mediatica?
> 
> boh tutte supposizioni sia chiaro



Sai che anche secondo me è così ? 

Comunque sappiamo che qualcuno nel caso c'è. Già un passo avanti (e non si tratta di gente inadeguata).


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



vi dico che i soli cubs valgono 3 miliardi di dollari, fonte forbes. 

ps. il cavaliere mascherato questa volta non ci salverà, buona pensione nano maledetto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La dirigenza va cambiata comunque



Opinioni.

Per me la dirigenza é stata eccellente, soprattutto Fassone che ereditando una societá con 90 milioni di deficit e dovendone aggiungere altri 80-90 tra aumento del monte ingaggi e maggiori ammortamenti, invece di chiudere a -180 ha fatto il miracolo di chiudere i conti con un bilancio migliore dell’anno scorso.

Questo con un indebitamento sotto controllo, una rosa nel ben o nel male trasformata da tutti (tranne 3-4) giocatori in prestito, anziani o sovrapagati in una rosa complessivamente giovane e di valore.

Per me questa dirigenza merita voti altissimi Fassone 8-9, Mirabelli 7 - 7,5.

Su tutti peró resta quello che deve essere il nostro punto fermo ossia Gattuso. É e deve essere lui il faro del Milan che verrá.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

La famiglia Ricketts è quiiiiiii lei può rallegrarti ed appassionarti con i suoi miliardi lalalalalalala


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Ancora non vedo notizie sulle testate nostrane. La fonte di queste dichiarazioni qual'è?


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La famiglia Ricketts è quiiiiiii lei può rallegrarti ed appassionarti con i suoi miliardi lalalalalalala



come siamo euforici vero admin?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ancora non vedo notizie sulle testate nostrane. La fonte di queste dichiarazioni qual'è?



Andrea Montanari, che ha fatto per primo il nome su milano finanza.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Giugno 2018)

Ma una fonte? Un link?

Comunque è una bella notizia, ma ci sono 3 piani di lettura: 1) Hanno il Milan praticamente in tasca e quindi si espongono pubblicamente. 2) Vogliono forzare la mano e mandare in porto l'affare (dubito) 3) È un diversivo, che porta loro pubblicità, ma non hanno reali intenzioni di acquistare il Milan, anzi. Magari stanno facendo un favore a "qualcuno".

Ovviamente sposo la prima ipotesi, ma mai dire mai, quando si tratta di Milan.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._





luis4 ha scritto:


> vi dico che i soli cubs valgono 3 miliardi di dollari, fonte forbes.



Ho letto che i Cubs erano diciamo in crisi, anche se avevano un marchio glorioso, e loro l'hanno acquistato e rivalutato fino a portarlo appunto a questa cifra e a vincere il primo titolo nazionale dopo 108 anni di storia.

Beh, se acquistano il Milan e fanno una cosa del genere, abbiamo fatto bingo.


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh 

Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.

Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati sempre ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> vi dico che i soli cubs valgono 3 miliardi di dollari, fonte forbes.
> 
> ps. il cavaliere mascherato questa volta non ci salverà, buona pensione nano maledetto



Ecco, vendessero sto Cubs che tanto quello è uno sport ridicolo per mangia hamburger e reinvestissero tutto nel Milsn


----------



## koti (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vi invito alla calma (consiglio)...e se si fossero esposti perché vogliono il milan ma sanno che può sfuggirli di mano e tentano di mettere una sorta di pressione anche mediatica?
> 
> boh tutte supposizioni sia chiaro


Può essere, però se fanno un'uscita del genere e tra due giorni Li vende ad un altro non è che ci farebbero una bella figura.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, vendessero sto Cubs che tanto quello è uno sport ridicolo per mangia hamburger e reinvestissero tutto nel Milsn


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._





Io tifo spudoratamente per lui


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh
> 
> Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.
> 
> Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.



inizialmente vogliono quello che vogliamo noi, rivalutare il club in tutti i sensi. Dopo potrebbero iniziare a monetizzare e tralasciare le vittorie in stile roma. Spero facciano lo stadio. Ad ogni modo spero ridaranno dignità a questa squadra dopo 10anni e poi se arriva qualcun'altro piu grosso come socio ben venga


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh
> 
> Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.
> 
> Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati sempre ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.



Se ci aspettiamo che questi arrivano e spendono i milioni stile sceicchi, sbagliamo di grosso.

Mi aspetto pero' lo stadio di proprieta' nel piu' breve tempo possibile ed investimenti mirati per migliorare la rosa. Prego poi che non siano come Pallotta, ossia amanti delle sole plusvalenze, con questa strategia non si andrebbe molto avanti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho letto che i Cubs *erano diciamo in crisi, anche se avevano un marchio glorioso, e loro l'hanno acquistato e rivalutato fino a portarlo appunto a questa cifra e a vincere il primo titolo nazionale dopo 108 anni di storia*.
> 
> Beh, se acquistano il Milan e fanno una cosa del genere, abbiamo fatto bingo.



non so perché leggendoti mi è venuto in mente un certo Club 
magari a quella Famiglia gli piacciono i casi disperati


----------



## Mic (22 Giugno 2018)

In caso...paolino....


----------



## Eziomare (22 Giugno 2018)

2,4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio stimato. Ricco, ma non ricchissimo sto Ricketts.
Non so cosa pensare, sono arreso agli eventi.
Speriamo bene raga'.


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco, vendessero sto Cubs che tanto quello è uno sport ridicolo per mangia hamburger e reinvestissero tutto nel Milsn



magari si appassionano al calcio e lo fanno davvero


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Opinioni.
> 
> Per me la dirigenza é stata eccellente, soprattutto Fassone che ereditando una societá con 90 milioni di deficit e dovendone aggiungere altri 80-90 tra aumento del monte ingaggi e maggiori ammortamenti, invece di chiudere a -180 ha fatto il miracolo di chiudere i conti con un bilancio migliore dell’anno scorso.
> 
> ...



Sono daccordo su tutto tranne che sui voti. Voglio vederli almeno un anno ancora all'opera.
In ogni caso io credo che non cambieranno ne dirigenza ne allenatore. 
Vediamo


----------



## Zenos (22 Giugno 2018)

Spero subito in un management all'avanguardia


----------



## markjordan (22 Giugno 2018)

yes , we can


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non so perché leggendoti mi è venuto in mente un certo Club
> magari a quella Famiglia gli piacciono i casi disperati



Ahahahah anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa appena ho saputo quanto ho scritto


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> 2,4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio stimato. Ricco, ma non ricchissimo sto Ricketts.
> Non so cosa pensare, sono arreso agli eventi.
> Speriamo bene raga'.



sono la 66° famiglia piu ricca d'america per ora ci possiamo accontentare dai forbes.com/profile/ricketts/


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Vista la loro vicinanza con Trump....make acmilan great again!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh
> 
> Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.
> 
> Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati sempre ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.



nei primi 5 anni sempre ultimi? io avevo capito che erano riusciti a vincere quasi subito….


----------



## Pit96 (22 Giugno 2018)

Non esulto fino a quando non si chiude. Anzi, fino all'anno prossimo per vedere se questi fanno sul serio o se il Milan sarà solo una figurina


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> 2,4 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio stimato. Ricco, ma non ricchissimo sto Ricketts.
> Non so cosa pensare, sono arreso agli eventi.
> Speriamo bene raga'.



c'è tutta la famiglia coinvolta. Stiamo sereni. Il fratello è il governatore del Nebraska. Se hanno bisogno di aiuto o di fondi, non ci saranno problemi, come ha scritto lo stesso Montanari su Twitter. Prima cosa che faranno per me è lo stadio, per valorizzare l'investimento e penseranno a sistemare i conti, cercando di migliorare anche la rosa. Bisogna munirsi di pazienza. Piuttosto preghiamo che vada in porto la cosa.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo su tutto tranne che sui voti. Voglio vederli almeno un anno ancora all'opera.
> In ogni caso io credo che non cambieranno ne dirigenza ne allenatore.
> Vediamo



allora possono anche restare a casa lo dico senza troppi giri di parole


----------



## chicagousait (22 Giugno 2018)

Ormai non credo a più nulla. Aspetto ufficialità


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Giugno 2018)

Dai che finalmente il nano e i suoi fantocci e personaggi loschi che si è tirato dietro finalmente molleranno la presa dal Milan. Si ricomincia.


----------



## Montag84 (22 Giugno 2018)

Sottolineo una parte:

"TUTTA LA FAMIGLIA"


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Giugno 2018)

Avrei preferito l'arabo o il russo imballato di grana sinceramente, però penso che sia comunque un passo avanti.


----------



## malos (22 Giugno 2018)

Sono commosso, non cordate fondi e amenità varie. Speriamo.


----------



## sballotello (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



cacciate pero fassone e mirabelli


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> allora possono anche restare a casa lo dico senza troppi giri di parole



Se decideranno in questa maniera avranno le loro ragioni, non sono tutti scemi al mondo contrariamente a quello che si pensa qua dentro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> c'è tutta la famiglia coinvolta. Stiamo sereni. Il fratello è il governatore del Nebraska. Se hanno bisogno di aiuto o di fondi, non ci saranno problemi, come ha scritto lo stesso Montanari su Twitter. Prima cosa che faranno per me è lo stadio, per valorizzare l'investimento e penseranno a sistemare i conti, cercando di migliorare anche la rosa. Bisogna munirsi di pazienza. Piuttosto preghiamo che vada in porto la cosa.



se sarà nuovo Stadio 
pretendo gli stessi numeri di San Siro, quindi terzo anello.

non voglio un buco stadium


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

comunque sembra che questa notizia sulla stampa non se la stia inc...nessuno….mah...saranno tutti troppo occupati a parlare della nigeria


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se sarà nuovo Stadio
> pretendo gli stessi numeri di San Siro, quindi terzo anello.
> 
> non voglio un buco stadium



Stessi numeri di San Siro impossibile ma sicuramente più grande dello Stadium.


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2018)

sono loro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Atto clamoroso!! Comprateciii


----------



## Salina (22 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo su tutto tranne che sui voti. Voglio vederli almeno un anno ancora all'opera.
> In ogni caso io credo che non cambieranno ne dirigenza ne allenatore.
> Vediamo


Se sono uomini di sport appena parlano con gattuso si innamorano,fassone e mirabelli chi se ne frega.


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nei primi 5 anni sempre ultimi? io avevo capito che erano riusciti a vincere quasi subito….



Il sistema delle leghe americane è davvero un altro mondo, spesso arrivare ultimi coincide col presupposto ideale per creare delle dinastie vincenti (si pensi al modello del draft come esempio principe), quindi sono davvero risultati da prendere per quello che valgono.

Però sì, per 5 anni i Cubs sono arrivati ultimi nella loro divisione ed hanno mancato i playoff.
Hanno vinto il titolo al settimo anno, il secondo in cui hanno raggiunto i playoff, e sono arrivati primi anche quest'anno in divisione, consolidandosi pur senza bissare il successo finale.

Come squadra più "ricca" secondo Forbes, verissimo che hanno fatto un bel passo avanti in termini assoluti, ma questo anche grazie alle nuove vantaggiose condizioni degli accordi della MLB, la Major League di Baseball, a discapito per esempio della NFL che ha perso qualche colpo.
Ne hanno infatti beneficiato anche New York Yankees (che fanno storia a parte), Los Angeles Dodgers e Boston Red Sox, che davanti erano a Chicago e davanti sono rimasti.

Però ripeto, paragonare i due sistemi è impossibile. Ma quel tipo di mentalità e di investimento a lunga gittata, che emerge clamorosamente anche in questo comunicato d'esordio, è intrinseco nel loro modo di abbinare business e sport.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Tom Ricketts è il mio Presidente!

Sono ateo, ma domani mattina andrò ad accendere un cero e pregherò la Dea Eupalla di breriana memoria.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Io sulla dirigenza non mi esprimo. In un anno le cose possono andare storte e servono almeno 2 anni per dare un giudizio sensato. Se la cambieranno non mi metterò di certo a piangere ovviamente.


----------



## Salina (22 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito l'arabo o il russo imballato di grana sinceramente, però penso che sia comunque un passo avanti.



Questo con la loro azienda, hanno chiuso l ultimo anno con 1miliardo e tre, non di fatturato ma utile


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Se sono uomini di sport appena parlano con gattuso si innamorano,fassone e mirabelli chi se ne frega.



Ma poi non sappiamo nemmeno se entreranno con che quota lo faranno. Se entrano col 30% non possono cambiare proprio niente. Calma


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque sembra che questa notizia sulla stampa non se la stia inc...nessuno….mah...saranno tutti troppo occupati a parlare della nigeria



La stampa arriva sempre ore dopo di noi


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma poi non sappiamo nemmeno se entreranno con che quota lo faranno. Se entrano col 30% non possono cambiare proprio niente. Calma



Se entrano lo fanno per comandare.


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Se entrano lo fanno per comandare.



Non è detta che succeda immediatamente. Comunque molto probabile, vediamo.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La stampa arriva sempre ore dopo di noi



arrivata ora la gazza con il titolone


----------



## luis4 (22 Giugno 2018)

benvenuta famigghia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Il comunicato è clamoroso, ma aspetto ad esultare perché le cose vanno sempre e comunque male quando si tratta di Milan.


----------



## Boomer (22 Giugno 2018)

Comunque Milano Finanza conferma che la dichiarazione è arrivata direttamente dall'agenzia di comunicazione della famiglia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> benvenuta famigghia!


Laura sarà la nuova Barbara


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato lanciato attraverso l'agenzia Edelman, a cui si sono affidati per la comunicazione in Italia: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Aggiornato con l'agenzia italiana di comunicazione di cui si servono.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma a quanto si è detto fino ad ora è più avanti l'altro mister x "4 miliardi"...mah staremo a vedere



Solo Tom ha 2.4 miliardi...tutta la famiglia messa insieme penso ne abbia più di 4....


----------



## majorero61 (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh
> 
> Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.
> 
> Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati sempre ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.



ad onor del vero dal 2012 al 2014 hanno migliorato le percentuali anno dopo anno , poi nel 2015 hanno fatto la semifinale , nel 2016 hanno vinto la national league e nel 2017 anora fermati in semifinale .... non mi sembra male


----------



## __king george__ (22 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> benvenuta famigghia!



secondo me è stata la nonna 72 enne a fare pressione per acquistarci...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)".[/I]



secondo voi per il fatto di non fare modifiche rapide 
si riferiscono alla Dirigenza attuale ? (Fassone Mirabelli )insieme al mister (Gattuso)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Attenzione però, questi sono americani, quando parlano di investimenti e progetto a lunga gittata, intendono lunga gittata in tutti i sensi eh
> 
> Per me sarebbe un sogno, ma poiché qui il clima era "servono giocatori esperti perché siamo il Milan, dobbiamo vincere subito e si vince coi 30enni", scordiamoci questo tipo di mentalità.
> 
> Ovviamente adatteranno il concetto alle esigenze europee e della Serie A, così come non è paragonabile una lega professionista USA col nostro sistema, ma nei primi 5 anni della loro gestione ai Chicago Cubs sono arrivati sempre ultimi di division con circa il 40% di vittorie.


Ora come ora, mi interessa soltanto avere una proprietà reale, con un volto ed intenzioni serie, in modo da poter uscire da questo limbo in cui siamo piombati dai tempi di Mister Bee. Certo, avere un fondo sovrano alle spalle o dei magnati in stile Abramovich sarebbe bello, ma in fondo non ci ho mai sperato più di tanto, né l'ho mai auspicato veramente; probabilmente non vinceremo più come una volta, ma potrebbe essere bello anche soltanto avere una società che programmi e che investa con qualche prospettiva di vittoria, anche se non prospettive in stile Real.


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> ad onor del vero dal 2012 al 2014 hanno migliorato le percentuali anno dopo anno , poi nel 2015 hanno fatto la semifinale , nel 2016 hanno vinto la national league e nel 2017 anora fermati in semifinale .... non mi sembra male



Anche perché nel 2012 hanno fatto registrare il quarto peggior risultato di sempre dal 1870, difficile non migliorare il 37% di vittorie 

Ma davvero, impossibile trovare nesso col sistema USA, è solo per capire che loro ragionano davvero in modo diverso.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato lanciato attraverso l'agenzia Edelman, a cui si sono affidati per la comunicazione in Italia: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)"._



Wow!

Questa si che è una ottima notizia, per quello che so la famiglia Ricketts è molto potente a livello imprenditoriale in america e anche legata a Trump, qua parliamo di gente seria ragazzi, con loro il primissimo traguardo non sarebbe vincere lo Scudetto, sarebbe avere il miglior stadio in di Italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma poi non sappiamo nemmeno se entreranno con che quota lo faranno. Se entrano col 30% non possono cambiare proprio niente. Calma



c'è scritto stakeholder.  tranquillo. Vengono per comandare. Dipende solo se si concretizza.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> secondo voi per il fatto di non fare modifiche rapide
> si riferiscono alla Dirigenza attuale ? (Fassone Mirabelli )insieme al mister (Gattuso)



No. Per me alla questione investimenti massicci. Ovvero non ci saranno clamorosi ribaltoni ma investimenti mirati e a lungo termine.


----------



## Victorss (22 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> c'è scritto stakeholder.  tranquillo. Vengono per comandare. Dipende solo se si concretizza.



Massì, io sono tranquillissimo, tanto più che aspettare non si può fare..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il sistema delle leghe americane è davvero un altro mondo, spesso arrivare ultimi coincide col presupposto ideale per creare delle dinastie vincenti (si pensi al modello del draft come esempio principe), quindi sono davvero risultati da prendere per quello che valgono.
> 
> Però sì, per 5 anni i Cubs sono arrivati ultimi nella loro divisione ed hanno mancato i playoff.
> Hanno vinto il titolo al settimo anno, il secondo in cui hanno raggiunto i playoff, e sono arrivati primi anche quest'anno in divisione, consolidandosi pur senza bissare il successo finale.
> ...


Ed è anche vero che, per i rapporti di forza che esistono nel campionato italiano, non possiamo certo aspettarci il Milan in serie B, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi. I risultati sportivi dei Cubs potrebbero essere tradotti nel calcio italiano come altri anni di EL per il Milan ed altri anni di stentata lotta Champions; il che, restando nel solco della tua predicazione di calma, dovrebbe essere abbastanza insoddisfacente per il tifoso del Milan  
Io, comunque, penso che anche prospettive simili ci possano andar bene di questi tempi, perché è diventato oggettivamente insostenibile la situazione di incertezza che viviamo da qualche anno, sommata, come se non bastasse, a risultati scadenti che viviamo da ancor più anni. 
Con un progetto alle spalle ed un seminato, gli anni di EL li potrei anche accettare, sinceramente.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Giugno 2018)

Questi la prima cosa che fanno è lo stadio.
ma proprio appena arrivano


----------



## IlCigno (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ed è anche vero che, per i rapporti di forza che esistono nel campionato italiano, non possiamo certo aspettarci il Milan in serie B, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi. I risultati sportivi dei Cubs potrebbero essere tradotti nel calcio italiano come altri anni di EL per il Milan ed altri anni di stentata lotta Champions; il che, restando nel solco della tua predicazione di calma, dovrebbe essere abbastanza insoddisfacente per il tifoso del Milan
> Io, comunque, penso che anche prospettive simili ci possano andar bene di questi tempi, perché è diventato oggettivamente insostenibile la situazione di incertezza che viviamo da qualche anno, sommata, come se non bastasse, a risultati scadenti che viviamo da ancor più anni.
> Con un progetto alle spalle ed un seminato, gli anni di EL li potrei anche accettare, sinceramente.



ma infatti.. torniamo ad avere una società normale come primo passo...


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Finalmente un nome vero che esce allo scoperto!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Vista la loro vicinanza con Trump....make acmilan great again!



slogan splendido  

diffondete l'hashtag


altro che respect4acmilandenoialtri


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

*Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> sono loro



cacchio, ma c'è il sosia di Ravezzani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Cmq Li e meglio di Thoir 
saranno sempre soci di minoranza 
ma almeno il nostro non porta sfiga


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *



Secondo me è ancora presto per parlare di chiusura. Però vediamo..preghiamo.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *





*Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *





giuro se è vero.. che stasera me la faccio


----------



## admin (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *



Bisogna concludere alla svelta. Non possiamo buttare anche la prossima stagione.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi.
> 
> Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.



Importante è avere un base solida
speriamo x noi che vinca il migliore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *


Beh, fare un comunicato dove ci si dice interessati e poi lasciar perdere l'acquisto mi sembra quantomeno improbabile, ma... ma quando si parla di Milan tutto è possibile; mi aspetto anche che papà Ricketts domani si svegli e dica: "No, scusate, avevo lasciato il mio profilo Edelman aperto; mi hanno fatto uno scherzo".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo. *



What a surprise! 

Questa famiglia sarebbe la benvenuta, finalmente tranquillità mediatica e zero debiti. Mr Li in ogni caso lascia una squadra migliore di quella che ha rilevato. 

Speriamo bene


----------



## Djerry (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ed è anche vero che, per i rapporti di forza che esistono nel campionato italiano, non possiamo certo aspettarci il Milan in serie B, anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi. I risultati sportivi dei Cubs potrebbero essere tradotti nel calcio italiano come altri anni di EL per il Milan ed altri anni di stentata lotta Champions; il che, restando nel solco della tua predicazione di calma, dovrebbe essere abbastanza insoddisfacente per il tifoso del Milan
> Io, comunque, penso che anche prospettive simili ci possano andar bene di questi tempi, perché è diventato oggettivamente insostenibile la situazione di incertezza che viviamo da qualche anno, sommata, come se non bastasse, a risultati scadenti che viviamo da ancor più anni.
> Con un progetto alle spalle ed un seminato, gli anni di EL li potrei anche accettare, sinceramente.



Io sarei anche più ottimista, perché il meccanismo della Serie A e del mercato internazionale del calcio, che è molto più "aperto" delle leghe americane (per quanto il baseball faccia un po' storia a parte), permette con competenza di raggiungere il vertice in un tempo molto inferiore di una rifondazione in America.

Ormai quest'anno ed il prossimo sono andati e non potranno incidere, ma già dal 2019/2020 persino chiudendo il saldo di calciomercato in netto attivo (perché le plusvalenze comunque andranno fatte coi nostri conti) potremmo benissimo trovare una chimica da primi quattro posti che stringi stringi in Italia significa stare davanti alla Lazio e sfruttare l'annata non eccelsa di una delle altre 4.

Di certo scordiamoci immediati saldi negativi di 230 milioni come la scorsa estate, cosa per altro insensata a prescindere per le regole UEFA e per le ovvie basi di sopravvivenza e programmazione di un serio bilancio aziendale.

Francamente sarebbe un epilogo eccezionale come presupposti, dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.*


Sarebbe una figuraccia dire di essere interessati con un comunicato ufficiale e poi farsi pure battere dal concorrente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Secondo Festa i Ricketts stanno smuovendo le acque col reparto comunicazione perché sono indietro rispetto al soggetto da 4 miliardi di dollari.*



Mi stanno simpaticissimi!!!


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Vista la loro vicinanza con Trump....make acmilan great again!


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Intanto questa uscita dei Ricketts rivaluta il tweet di un mese fa di Guadagnini. Vi ricordate quando scrisse "il trenino Thomas and friends?"


----------



## Djici (22 Giugno 2018)

Contento che Li sparisca ma vorrei prima sapere chi è il soggetto da 4 mld prima di tifare Ricketts


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io sarei anche più ottimista, perché il meccanismo della Serie A e del mercato internazionale del calcio, che è molto più "aperto" delle leghe americane (per quanto il baseball faccia un po' storia a parte), permette con competenza di raggiungere il vertice in un tempo molto inferiore di una rifondazione in America.
> 
> Ormai quest'anno ed il prossimo sono andati e non potranno incidere, ma già dal 2019/2020 persino chiudendo il saldo di calciomercato in netto attivo (perché le plusvalenze comunque andranno fatte coi nostri conti) potremmo benissimo trovare una chimica da primi quattro posti che stringi stringi in Italia significa stare davanti alla Lazio e sfruttare l'annata non eccelsa di una delle altre 4.
> 
> Di certo scordiamoci immediati saldi negativi di 230 milioni come la scorsa estate, cosa per altro insensata a prescindere per le regole UEFA e per le ovvie basi di sopravvivenza e programmazione di un serio bilancio aziendale.


Sì, sono d'accordo con te e mi aspetto anch'io un'oculata gestione dei conti ed un più elaborato sistema di riciclo della rosa; tuttavia, per mettere in piedi una roba simile bisognerà anche cambiare management e procurarsi, come hai detto tu più volte, un Monchi in luogo di Mirabelli, visto che questo qui, in regime di ristrettezze economiche, va a prendere Reina e Strinic, oppure punta Callejòn per la stessa cifra con la quale Monchi chiude Kluivert.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Clamorosa uscita pubblica della famiglia americana Ricketts.
> Ecco il comunicato lanciato attraverso l'agenzia Edelman, a cui si sono affidati per la comunicazione in Italia: _"*La famiglia Ricketts (non solo Tom) è interessata ad acquisire uno stakeholder di controllo nell'AC Milan*. Mentre Tom è la persona di riferimento, l*'intera famiglia e le intere risorse finanziarie della famiglia sono coinvolte in questa vicenda, proprio come la proprietà dei Cubs*. La famiglia Ricketts ha portato un campionato ai Chicago Cubs attraverso *investimenti a lungo termine ed essere stati grandi amministratori del club. Porterebbero lo stesso approccio al Milan*. (Non ci sarebbero modifiche rapide ma investimenti a lungo termine per assicurare un successo duraturo)".
> 
> _*Sky: a breve potrebbe arrivare l'ufficialità dell'acquisto del Milan da parte dei Ricketts. Il comunicato lascia pensare questo.
> ...



Che arrivino loro o qualcun altro, speriamo di passare finalmente dal "proggettoh" a un progetto.


----------



## Aron (22 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una figuraccia dire di essere interessati con un comunicato ufficiale e poi farsi pure battere dal concorrente.



Sarebbe strano in effetti.
Però ne abbiam visti così tanti di imprenditori che sembravano vicini all'acquisto del Milan...
Io per ora non mi illudo, voglio i fatti.


----------



## pinopalm (22 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bisogna concludere alla svelta. Non possiamo buttare anche la prossima stagione.



Qui a Chicago non vedo nulla tranne che Tom ha venduto la sua casa a 2,5 milioni di dollari, ma se ne e' costruita una a 12. Comunque il mese scorso era apparsa la notizia che volevano lanciare una squadra di calcio a Chicago nella nuova USL (United Soccer League) con tanto di stadio nuovo. Questo potrebbe essere un problema (proprietà di due squadre)? Confermo quanto detto da DJerry, in quanto ci hanno messo del tempo a avere successo: comprato nel 2009, ai playoff nel 2015, World Series nel 2016, primi nella divisione nel 2017. Il tornante e' stato quando hanno strappato Theo Epstein ai Red Sox per la stagione 2012.


----------

